# The only prob I see with a 4/5 day split routine.



## anzel (May 9, 2014)

You train one body part per week to allow for recovery right? Its kinda not true tho in some respects.

When you do a routine that looks like this;

Mon. Back & Tris
Tues Legs
Weds. Should & bis
Thurs off
Fri. Chest & traps
Sat off
Sun off

between all the upper body work you are def hitting certain body parts more than once. 
Legs are only getting hit once.

Now heres my point. With this routine wouldnt it possibly be a good idea to at least try hitting another leg day, maybe just go a little lighter.
I know that if you train legs right on your leg day you normally need a good 5 to 7 days recovery. But if you are NOT seeing decent gains compared to your upper body then perhaps its worth a shot.?

Maybe do a light session on Sat morning?


----------



## chrisr116 (May 9, 2014)

I've done that same split for years at a time before with good results. I'd say if your training legs with enough intensity, once a week leg day is fine.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 11, 2014)

You make a good point, but the body doesn't keep score so I would judge based on progress and weak points. If your legs are a strong point then I would add more work for weak spots. 

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2014)

Man I know when Ive trained legs really hard (throwing up at some point in the workout) it usually takes me a week to recover anyway lol


----------



## anzel (May 12, 2014)

Good point from all of guys! It was just a thought that popped in my head and I threw it out there.
Thanks !


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 12, 2014)

Like chickenhawk said I usually work my lagging body parts twice a week.


----------



## Sandpig (May 12, 2014)

I won't argue with anyone here. But being an older guy who started training in the 70's, I don't recall anyone back then training each body part only once per week.

Now I'm not saying two or tree times is better but it's doable. But sleep and nutrition have to be on point.

BTW, after reading through Emeric's thread on PM, I recently started training everything 2x's and I'm doing well with it. Even at 49.


----------



## MattG (May 12, 2014)

The split Im on now lets me hit everything every 4-5 days so thats like 1.5 times a week. With my current job it's hard to keep a perfect schedule so i found 4 training sessions of this works out the best for me:

Chest, back,delts. Day 1
Legs and forearms. Day 2
Bis, tris, traps. Day 3
Repeat

Before i was doing more standard 2 muscle groups per session, but personally for me this is working much better. 11-15 sets per muscle group and workouts about 80 mins...


----------



## xmen1234 (May 12, 2014)

As long as you are recovering well, you should be able to hit legs twice a week.  

Your body will let you know if / when you need more recovery time.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 13, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I won't argue with anyone here. But being an older guy who started training in the 70's, I don't recall anyone back then training each body part only once per week.
> 
> Now I'm not saying two or tree times is better but it's doable. But sleep and nutrition have to be on point.
> 
> BTW, after reading through Emeric's thread on PM, I recently started training everything 2x's and I'm doing well with it. Even at 49.



This should actually be another thread as I know there would be a lot of debate. But I too as a Pler train squats 2xEW, DL x2, BenchX3. That being said I have to closely monitor volume in order to maintain that frequency.

Hawk


----------



## Sandpig (May 13, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> This should actually be another thread as I know there would be a lot of debate. But I too as a Pler train squats 2xEW, DL x2, BenchX3. That being said I have to closely monitor volume in order to maintain that frequency.
> 
> Hawk


Well in order to train everything 2x's, I have to keep volume down.
I'm only doing about 9 for big BP's and 4 or 5 for small ones.

I actually like high volume. We'll see how this goes since I just started it two weeks ago.


----------



## anzel (May 15, 2014)

Well for the year I am on TRT and I do blasts. During TRT I am finding I do better with some extra rest. So I would do 3 x / wk sched. Basically an all body workout but low volume. During a blast I go for higher volume and a 4 day split (2 body parts). 
Just to get my calves to grow a little I started hitting them a lot more. 4 x or more a week. Finally I am getting some minor results! I know calves are a different animal and require all sorts of stimuli but that s what got me thinking about doing more leg work.....


----------

